# Kurouchi Kato Choil Shot



## jklip13 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I just bought a double beveled white #1 kurouchi 240mm gyuto by Kato san, I've seen pictures of each side, but I don't know how thick the knife is and how it is shaped.

Does anyone have a similar knife that can comment on this? Or maybe you know of some pictures online?

Thanks a lot


----------



## deltaplex (Dec 7, 2015)

From here: https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/kato-240mm-damascus-gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait, does kato actually make gyutos w KU finish? That would be a game changer for me.


----------



## AllanP (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait where did you get a Kurochi Kato


----------



## jklip13 (Dec 7, 2015)

deltaplex said:


> From here: https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/kato-240mm-damascus-gyuto



Great shot thanks, the kurouchi knives by Kato San are very differently shaped however, I hope they are as nice as the picture from Tosho


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2015)

Are we talking Kiyoshi Kato here? If so, this is my 180mm kurouchi nakiri. It is a JNS Workhorse model, but I don't know how much the grind factors into that with kurouchi. It is quite a lot thicker than both my Kato gyutos.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 7, 2015)

Can I ask where you bought a KU kato Gyuto from?


----------



## jklip13 (Dec 7, 2015)

A friend in Japan sold it to me, sorry for not having a concrete source guys.


----------



## jklip13 (Dec 7, 2015)

DamageInc said:


> Are we talking Kiyoshi Kato here? If so, this is my 180mm kurouchi nakiri. It is a JNS Workhorse model, but I don't know how much the grind factors into that with kurouchi. It is quite a lot thicker than both my Kato gyutos.



Thank you, this was exactly what I was looking for


----------

